# Reel Worthless Rig Report



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Lots of small yellow fin at Devils Tower and Thunder horse.A few fish at Amos Runner. Lots of sharks and blue/green water at Petron, Marlin, and Ram. Fished a bunch of rigs no marlin bites.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like a productive meet trip at least.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good mess of fish!


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

Dagum!!! Thats some good eating there!! :thumbup:

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Trip, Capt.!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice wahoos!!! Thanks for the water condition update with your report


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Milo, just practicing for the season rig hopping long and deep! Nice fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Big, small, skinny or fat....who gives a shit with a box like that!

Great job guys

Is that a Pomfret in the corner of the top pic


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Big, small, skinny or fat....who gives a shit with a box like that!
> 
> Great job guys
> 
> Is that a Pomfret in the corner of the top pic


Yep. First one I have ever caught. Pretty neat fish.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

nice trip, i would be happy

straycat


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I second with Chris V.... ;o)


----------

